# Almost kilt me a groundie AND an HO today



## treemandan (Apr 23, 2009)

I was just fine though. How bout you?

The scarcasm is running a might thick as well, its gettin old here too.

The first tree was a very dead oak with a slight lean. Ground targets a-plenty. We pulled the whole thing into another tree, while cutting the butt while the thing was suspended and actually moving into the other tree a dead branch landed where I had just been a milisecond ago. Had a moment of complacency set in... But that was no big deal, happens all the time. I guess that's why I like it.

But this I don't:

The next was a medium norway to rig. After the first 3 big limbs I tie off a small long limb. jesse don't need the lowering device and I' m using a block. He lets it fly, he is goofing around I could tell, he is thinking he is a cowboy now, thinking its easy, he can let up. 
Well, since he let it run it didn't have a chance to swing back to the lowering point which would have brought the branch in and down instead of out and away. It just caught the tip of a very dead oak branch and brought that down too. 
That is what gave John the knot on his head. That is what bounced off the roof and over the HO's bald head missing him by really not enough to count.
I saw the whole thing, I was there. While we were rigging up the first tree the HO was out. I told one of the boys to tell him to beat it which was done, confirmed. The place was full of dead oak, the one that was brought down wasn't really in our space even. It could have easily been avoided.

No other damage or injuries other than John's knot and Jesse has learned some today as well, me I was just watching. John's knot could have been "bargined" for just a loud noise in his head for a second instead of, well, a knot in his head.
So, that is about 4 HO's that, although warned, have come within inches of being layed to waste by The Dan. He was standing off to the side of the chiiper shoot, next to his house, under an oak which had profuse dead about it.
So, well, I can't count how many groundies with naked heads The Dan has lumped up. Once knocked an idiot clean out to the ground. The one guy was sitting on the chiiper hopper ( which was under the tree) gets up and while looking backwards walks further under the tree while my saw is blasting. I was just finishing up a back cut...


----------



## treemandan (Apr 23, 2009)

By the way: The third numbnut, which would be Jesse, was just as lucky today too.


----------

